# activer wifi selon lieu?



## pimpin (11 Mars 2019)

Bonjour à vous tous.
Il me semble qu'il existe une fonction qui permet d'activer le wifi en fonction du lieu. Par exemple, désactiver le wifi lorsque l'on quitte son domicile et l'activer lorsque l'on revient. J'ai cherché un raccourci dans la nouvelle app mais aucune ne permet de faire cette action. 
Une idée??
merci


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2019)

pimpin a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il existe une fonction qui permet d'activer le wifi en fonction du lieu. Par exemple, désactiver le wifi lorsque l'on quitte son domicile et l'activer lorsque l'on revient. J'ai cherché un raccourci dans la nouvelle app mais aucune ne permet de faire cette action.
> Une idée??


Dès l'instant où le signal Wi-Fi de ton domicile est trop faible, il y a une déconnexion, dès que tu es à portée du signal, la connexion se fait bien automatiquement et cela à toujours fonctionné comme ça. Ailleurs, s'il y a du Wi-Fi gratuit, comme dans les grandes surfaces, MacDo et autres, il y aura connexion/déconnexion automatique.


----------



## Dead head (11 Mars 2019)

Oui, mais l'intérêt de la question posée, c'est, à mon avis, quand on ne veut pas que l'iPhone se connecte aux wifi gratuits que l'on peut croiser sur son chemin. Qu'il ne se connecte que lorsqu'on est chez soi.


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2019)

Sous Android, il y a des applications comme Wi-Fi Matic, Automatic Wi-Fi, etc, sous iOS, pour le moment je n'en vois pas.


----------



## pimpin (11 Mars 2019)

Merci de vos réponse mais mon objectif est bien d'activer ou désactiver le wifi pour ne pas tirer sur la batterie. Je sais bine que l'on est déconnecté de la borne quand il n' y a plus de signal.  Je veux ne pas avoir à entrer dans les menus - général-wifi pour que cela se fasse automatiquement en fonction d'un lieu prédfini, en l'occurance mon domicile. Raccourci devrait pouvoir permettre de faire ça mais je ne trouve pas ceci dans la galerie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (11 Mars 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Oui, mais l'intérêt de la question posée, c'est, à mon avis, quand on ne veut pas que l'iPhone se connecte aux wifi gratuits que l'on peut croiser sur son chemin. Qu'il ne se connecte que lorsqu'on est chez soi.



Bonjour, 
Dans ce cas, réponse partielle, je crois qu’il suffit de décocher dans > Réglages > Wifi > Confirmer l’accès ...pour éviter les réseaux gratuits auxquelles l’iPhone se connecte sans notre accord.
Cette manipulation n’enlève toutefois pas la connexion automatique aux réseaux sécurisés auxquels nous nous sommes déjà connectés


----------



## LaJague (11 Mars 2019)

Laisser le wifi allumé ne consomme plus de batterie de façon outrancière


----------

